# Umm, yah ... professional ?



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2018)

Pam Dave Zaring

Just saw a news report about this.
Not sure if this was posted yet.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 15, 2018)

Apparently, Peeb's photo quality exceeds the work of professionals.

(_Pats self on back and saunters off smugly_)...


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2018)

I think they paid too much.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah, time to ask for a refund ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2018)

For you aspiring to be a "professional" photographer ... learn how to use PS !!! ... this ain't no "joke" !!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 15, 2018)

YANAP material.


----------



## Cortian (Jan 15, 2018)

ROFL!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, it appears the Professional Photographer had refused the refund request.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Apparently, Peeb's photo quality exceeds the work of professionals.
> 
> (_Pats self on back and saunters off smugly_)...


Peeb is a Super Professional !!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 15, 2018)

[misunderstood artist] You guys just don't understand what TRUE art looks like. You stick with your cookie cutter images. You'll never understand TRUE vision. [misunderstood artist\]


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2018)

Same artist?

Teen’s Escape Leads to Discovery of 13 Malnourished Victims Held Captive in Perris Home, Including Kids Chained to Beds: Sheriff


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh c'mon! lol 

The Kansas City Star reports this was done by IMagery by Lesa Hall... look at the Facebook page for her (him, it, them... whatever). Says this um, person specializes in Fauxtography, More fauxtography... and hey, it's a bargain at $10-20!

Way to go viral, faux family!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 15, 2018)

It's a faux story about some faux photos taken by a faux photographer.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2018)

Did some of you think it was legit?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 16, 2018)

I've got nothing....


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll plead ignorance, all around.  Not much of a stretch.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 16, 2018)

It was more of a WTF thing to me! lol There's actually a photographer with the same name except spelled Lisa, and she apparently knew nothing about it til she started getting apparently unwanted attention. There's also a real Lesa, but who knows if she had anything to do with it or if someone used her name, or what... And why did I waste time on this anyway??! lol


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2018)

So ... you get what you paid for.


----------



## TheLibrarian (Mar 9, 2018)

It's a signature style.


----------

